
Are Software Engineers more likely to have boys? - akras14
https://www.alexkras.com/are-software-engineers-more-likely-to-have-boys/
======
zaphos
(Of course not, but) amusingly there is a published paper claiming that
engineers have more boys. Andrew Gelman wrote a blog post about it:
[http://andrewgelman.com/2006/04/28/amusing_example/](http://andrewgelman.com/2006/04/28/amusing_example/)

